# help GIANT AFRICAN LAND SNAIL being strange



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

he wont move or eat and keeps stating in his shell till he dries up! i ran warm water over him tesyerday and left him on the table and he came out for a bit then went back in his shell again anyone know whats going on its been 2 weeks nearly


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

What kind of land snail is he? Not an expert but it could be cold, possibly wrong diet? I find giving them a nice warm bath and something to eat once theyre out helps. But if hes cold he'll seal himself right back up again. any idea on age?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

you do realise they hibernate dont you... i dont even keep GALS and i know that.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Ive never had one hibernate in winter. probably because my house is warm though. :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Ive never had one hibernate in winter. probably because my house is warm though. :lol2:


same here, not had one hibernate on me, have only kept them for 3 years though.


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

It's ok to let them have a sleep if he's sealed himself in. Just don't let him sleep longer than 2-3 weeks. Put him in a container with warm water and let him come out himself then let him stay in the water for further 5 mins then back in his house with plenty of fresh lettuce, cucumber and whatever else he likes.

They do this when they are cold so if you haven't got heatmat on outside of tank then it might be worth doing.

If a really fishy disgusting smell starts coming from him he will be dead. No mistaking that smell!

Mine sealed himself in but died in the seal - not a nice smell.
I'd let him sleep for a week then wake up with plenty of fresh veg and nice warm bath.

Hope he's ok.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

They seal themselves in when the temps are too cool for their liking. As said above a couple of weeks sealed up wont do any harm but i would encourage them out if it was any longer.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

If he is retracting far back into his shell, then something is wrong.

Does he have cuttlefish to eat?
Is the tank/tub humid enough?
What are you feeding him and when?
How old is he?

I'm afraid if everything is ok then it might be an illness. Snails are known to just die, it can be a genetic problem due to in-breeding in captivity or could be something he's picked up.

Could be old age if he's 3-4


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Aw if that's what they smell like then spongebob is dead  He wasn't right but now i know!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost him. I get attached to mine too. Estivation can take place and as everyone else has said does not harm them but many live for a long time in cap without ever estivating and it doesn't seem to do them any harm.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Have to admit he was my fave! Think it was the cold my mate was looking after everything apart from the dogs and i got back last night and she'd left windows open and it was freezing when i got in think two of my little ones are dead as well!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

My guess is he is too cold. Its like corn snakes, people say they don't NEED to be hibernated and that you should just keep temps up all year round but somehow they sense the time of year, or that it is cold outside even if they're sitting right on a heat mat. My snails are all really inactive at present. They have a heat mat below the tank and another on one side as I am worried about them getting cold. I made sure the earth wasn't too deep so heat came through it better. I have also read that snails can get bored if their tank is too simple as they may not see well but are still spacially aware, they like to burrow into moss/leaves/earth/under rocks so I put more stuff into the tank but it doesn't appear to make much difference. I do not think they are bored at present, just sensing that life outside is wintery. One recently died and it may be in responseto this 'threat'. Animals can feel it coming, its not something we notice anymore though due to our sheltered lives. Just make sure they have everything: heat, moisture, something to hide in/explore and if its still inactive then I would put it down to the time of year.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

It is rancid Gwin when they die, all their body fluid comes out too and Ugh. I've had this happen twice, once my Immac was burried and I think he over heated with the heatmat. I digged him out and he just gushed with water and the smell was immense. I nearly vomited.

Moogly my retic was old and he just stopped eating, stopped coming out and then one morning I turned him over and it gushed out *at this point I knew the smell was gona come* and I covered my nose. He's still in the garden *his shell* to let him rot away, I want his shell.


----------

